# Feeback for Site Tweaks (Act Now)



## ScottW (Oct 3, 2005)

Okay...

I know this could open a can of worms and I don't meant for this to be a total "wish list" thread. Yes, there are things we have in the works, like a total site search and those type of things.

This thread is mainly GUI oriented. For some reason, every 6 months I get an itch to tweak the site and ironically, its been about 6 months and the last week I have been eyeing possible changes.

This is NOT a overhaul of the site design by any means. Just "clean up" to make things feel a little more refind. Changes to menus or page flow, you name it... if its GUI oriented then your good.

If you have any ideas, suggestions... let me know.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 3, 2005)

A couple things I'd like:
Downplaying of the menus. They don't work without JavaScript, or even with JavaScript in some browsers. Specifically, I'd rather have the search field be a top-level thing, and also the "mark forums read" link, because that's the single feature I use most often.

I've mentioned this before and nobody seemed to care, but....in the support area, the automatic refresh drives me insane. I'm scrolling through the list, and suddenly, BAM! it scrolls back to the top and I lose my place. I don't really need an up-to-the-minute list anyway, so it seems awfully aggressive to me.

There are some issues with text "bleeding" outside of their intended elements sometimes. I've attached an example picture with the "Log Out" link. It also sometimes happens in threads that use code or quote tags. I'm not quite sure. If I spot an example I'll link it. This also happens to the smilies in the advanced post page, and it makes the "hit zone" on the rightmost column only a few pixels (it'll only accept clicks within the reply-to-thread "window"). Again, I've attached a pic.

That's all I can think of for now. I'm pretty happy with the way things are.

Oh, and I'm using the latest Safari.


----------



## lilbandit (Oct 4, 2005)

The site looks and works well. I can't find fault. It's easy to find a forum for a specific issue, the search works well and the whole thing is easy on the eye. Keep it up!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 4, 2005)

the second image of mikuros is also apparent on mine, in firefox 1.0.6


----------



## JFG (Oct 5, 2005)

Please consider letting volunteers search their own questions/answers by keyword. I've only been doing this for a week but it drives me crazy that I can't get back to my previous postings to help a new person, other than scrolling through my posts and reading everything again. Well, maybe I'm spoiled by GMail and Spotlight ;-)

Otherwise, great site, don't change anything radical!

  JFG


----------



## bobw (Oct 5, 2005)

JFG
This thread is for the public forums, not the Free support side of the site.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's a bug. If you have a big image it overlaps significantly and you can't scroll to see it all:


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2005)

I see it fine. PC, firefox build 1.07


----------



## kainjow (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmm try viewing it in Safari 2.0...


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 6, 2005)

please let the page be the entire width of the browser window.  please please please.


----------



## lurk (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep for a Mac site this one is really Cinema Display unfriendly


----------



## Veljo (Oct 10, 2005)

That giant image problem can be easily fixed, I have a JavaScript that will resize an image to a certain size if it is over X amount of pixels wide. Could be handy.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2005)

Please, no JS 'hacked' solutions.  There's other options out there that would work better than that.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmm, as this forum is based on vBulletin, my ideas might not work, but I know (as I have seen examples and have done this with my own pages) that one can use CSS to create dropdown menus without any javascript and that you can also create scaling images, which have a maximum and minimum size.  It is all done using CSS.


CSS menus:
http://www.htmldog.com/articles/suckerfish/dropdowns/


CSS-based scalable images:
http://rjohara.net/server/css-figures-captions/
 (try resizing the browser window)


These links may or may not be relevant, but I think they are very useful resources.


----------



## Gig' (Oct 14, 2005)

Why not adding : Last post - thread and posts informations to the gallery ? I think it offers a lot more than the "post your desktop" thread and it looks kind of an abandonned child that deserve more attention  ::love::


----------

